# Canadian entrenching tool



## Canadian cadet (29 Aug 2013)

I just bought this entrenching tool from a flea market in Canada , it looks military issued. Can someone confirm this? 
And does anyone one know what this might be worth?


----------



## Teager (29 Aug 2013)

Its worth about anywhere from $5 to $25. There pretty common. If you get one from WWII it would probably be worth more depending on condition.


----------



## Old EO Tech (30 Aug 2013)

Ya those things had a very brief life in the 90's.  They are indeed CF issue, but I doubt they carry much value as a collectable :-/

Jon


----------



## JorgSlice (30 Aug 2013)

I was issued one  ;D


----------



## Loachman (30 Aug 2013)

There were cheap knock-offs for sale all over the place too, once. You could well have invested in one of those.


----------



## Canadian cadet (30 Aug 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> There were cheap knock-offs for sale all over the place too, once. You could well have invested in one of those.



It's possible, but this one is pretty solid, all metal.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Aug 2013)

Canadian cadet said:
			
		

> It's possible, but this one is pretty solid, all metal.



So were the knockoffs. All metal that is.


----------



## Canadian cadet (30 Aug 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> So were the knockoffs. All metal that is.



Oh, is there a way to see if it's real army issued?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2013)

Canadian cadet said:
			
		

> Oh, is there a way to see if it's real army issued?



Yes.  You have to know the Mfr stamp and markings.


----------



## Lightguns (30 Aug 2013)

LIttle off topic but in 2PPCLI between 82 and 84, we had an E Tool with a P64 type carrier.  It had a wooden handle and the carrier was in the rubberized P64 nylon material with an open top and a small strap held in the typical P64 square plastic loop hardware.  2PPCLI was the only unit I seen them in (I served in 3 different battalions and 2 regiments).

Forgot to mention, The tri-fold type comes in two sizes, the smaller import size which is 2/3 the size of the USGI issued one.  It is made of soft metal, my blade bent over double the first time I tried to dig a crapper hole while hiking.


----------



## myself.only (30 Aug 2013)

Did you buy it with the carrier (i.e., pouch, cover)?


----------



## Canadian cadet (30 Aug 2013)

myself.only said:
			
		

> Did you buy it with the carrier (i.e., pouch, cover)?



Nope. I've been looking for one and can't find a carrier.


----------



## Loachman (30 Aug 2013)

Somewhere, in a box unopened for at least a couple of decades, I have a US issue one in its vinyl-like cover. The knock-offs were visually similar, but tended to be looser/wobblier and subject to failure with little effort. If I remember, from the few examples that I've seen, the Canadian issue version was a bit larger. I have a brand-new 64 Pattern cover for the wooden-handled folding shovel, also in a box unopened for at least a couple of decades (no, I am not parting with it). I may also have an 82 Pattern cover, but definitely do not have the shovel itself. There is a little bit of info here: http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/equipment/loadbearing/1982pattern.htm


----------



## Journeyman (30 Aug 2013)

Entrenching tool    _pffft_

What you want is a MacAdam Shield Shovel.  If it was good enough for Sam Hughes.....   :nod:


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Aug 2013)

As far as I know, the issued ones were matte black, not green like this one appears to be.


----------



## Canadian cadet (30 Aug 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Somewhere, in a box unopened for at least a couple of decades, I have a US issue one in its vinyl-like cover. The knock-offs were visually similar, but tended to be looser/wobblier and subject to failure with little effort. If I remember, from the few examples that I've seen, the Canadian issue version was a bit larger. I have a brand-new 64 Pattern cover for the wooden-handled folding shovel, also in a box unopened for at least a couple of decades (no, I am not parting with it). I may also have an 82 Pattern cover, but definitely do not have the shovel itself. There is a little bit of info here: http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/equipment/loadbearing/1982pattern.htm



Would you possibly sell the 82 pattern cover?


----------



## Loachman (30 Aug 2013)

No.

I might trade, though.

Do you have a pair of hot twin older sisters?


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Aug 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Do you have a pair of hot twin older sisters?



Older than you?  I doubt it....    >


----------



## Canadian cadet (30 Aug 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> I might trade, though.
> 
> Do you have a pair of hot twin older sisters?



I wish I had a pair of hot older twin sisters, you know "incest is best".


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Aug 2013)

It's a friggin' shovel. 

And not a very good one at that.

Perhaps you could use it to bury this thread?


----------



## Canadian cadet (30 Aug 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It's a friggin' shovel.
> 
> And not a very good one at that.
> 
> Perhaps you could use it to bury this thread?



Somebody needs a hot set of twins


----------



## Loachman (30 Aug 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Older than you?  I doubt it....



I'll dance on your grave.

As Groucho Marx once said, "A man is as old as the woman he feels".

I'm feeling younger than you right now.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (30 Aug 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It's a friggin' shovel.
> 
> And not a very good one at that.
> 
> Perhaps you could use it to bury this thread?



Agreed. 

Can I nominate this for dullest thread of the year?


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Aug 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> 
> Can I nominate this for dullest thread of the year?




Thus proving that it is indeed an issued CAF  e-tool.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Aug 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Thus proving that it is indeed an issued CAF  e-tool.



 :rofl:

Again!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Aug 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I'll dance on your grave.



I've met you.  You can't dance...


----------



## Loachman (31 Aug 2013)

Given sufficient inspiration and vodka, anything is possible.


----------



## Loachman (31 Aug 2013)

Canadian cadet said:
			
		

> Somebody needs a hot set of twins



I never indicated a "need". I merely offered you a deal.

I'm trying to be nice to you.


----------

